# What is this?



## faithaqua (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been logging on and reading posts for a couple of months now, and it helps and God knows there are folks out there that have sadder stories than mine but this all hurts. We live in such a jaded, over-sexualized world and marriage is very, very hard under any conditions. I posted back in November with my own dilemma---husband moved out in Oct, we slept together couple times in November and then he broke it off "feels guilty b/c he's not coming back, doesn't want to hurt me anymore" Fine. Then he reached out again couple weeks later with the tag line of "I miss you" and we've been speaking pretty regularly and instead of just sex after kids are asleep---we've gone on a couple of dates out in public. He still contends he doesn't want to get emotional (no words of love or romance i.e. i thought of you today) yet he doesn't want me out of his life. My therapist says this is a process and I should just enjoy it---there was a bit of family drama yesterday: I told him something I heard about the man his sister is dating, his sister contacted me (the first time since her brother moved out in October) and I was angry that he got me involved and really angry that she had the nerve to reach out for her own selfish needs---maybe it runs in the family (ha-ha). I called and told him I was 'agitated' and he said 'she's my sister, what did you think I was going to do?' I sent him a text that I replied to his sister, no longer agitated b/c I understand his motives and apologized if I was *****y and I didn't hear from him last night---no emotions means no emotions, negative or positive. I did not hear from him last night--I'm sure that the reply I sent to his sister made it thru the family talk vines, I made sure to end it with "I'm more disappointed that this is the first time you've reached out to me since all went down. I considered all of you as family." He continually talks to his mother and his family has a very strong pull on how he deals with me---I shouldn't reach out to him, right? 
Looking for strength and fortitude in that I didn't do a darn thing to be shut-out AGAIN---if that's even what it is, he can be a bit of a 'tough guy' and while not intentional, this could be a 'test' to see how I'll handle it. 
sorry for long post---thanks for your time :scratchhead:


----------

